# Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal



## Knispel (23. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich wusste gar nicht, dass unser @Andal unter die Autoren gegangen ist. Hier sein Werk zum freien download : 

" Die Grundangelfiebel "

Erfrischen geschrieben. In meinen Augen sehr zu empfehlen, nicht nur für Friedfischangler.

http://www.flussangler.com/Flussangler-com_Die_Grundangelfibel.pdf

danke Andreas, dass du uns das so uneigennützig zur Verfügung stellst. :m:m


----------



## Borg (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

#6#6#6.....vielen Dank!

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Ich kann Andals Meinug über die Schwingspitze nur zustimmen. Auch ich fische noch immer sehr gern auf diese Art. 

Bravo Andal.


----------



## Dunraven (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Er hat etwas ähnliches in kürzerer Form auch noch fürs Karpfenfischen verfasst. Ich kann nur nicht sagen ob das als Download erhältlich ist. Ist eher ein Zettel für Einsteiger und nicht so ausführlich wie seine Grundangelfiebel, aber ebenfalls sehr schön erklärt.


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Du meinst das hier?

Kleine Anleitung zum Karpfenfischen:

Immer wieder stellen, ganz zu Recht, Einsteiger ins modernisierte Karpfenfischen ihre Fragen nach Gerät, Methoden und Taktiken. Hier also mein Erklärungsversuch, es mit einfachen Mitteln und ohne großen Geldaufwand auf die Reihe zu bekommen und sich so ganz nebenbei mit den, meist englischen Fachausdrücken vertraut zu machen.

Karpfenfischen mit Festbleimontagen und Ködern am Haar ist zwar keine akademische Wissenschaft, aber man zu Anfang der Karriere doch einiges falsch machen, was einem den Spaß nimmt und die Erfolge verwehrt.

Es wird verhältnismäßig leicht und auch recht unspezialisiert gefischt, was den üblichen Vereinsgewässern entgegenkommt und auch eine breite Vielfalt an Arten ermöglicht. Das klingt widersinnig, aber nichts ist frustrierender, als mangelnder Fangerfolg, gerade wenn man sich einer neuen Angelart annähert. Und es hat den Vorteil, dass einem die Beifänge eine Menge an Erfahrungen machen lassen, die einem später, bei fortschreitender Spezialisierung, sehr zu Gute kommen!

1. Das Gerät.
Man muss nicht gleich der Oma ihr klein Häuschen verpfänden und maximal aufrüsten. Es reicht eine Rute von 11 bis 12 ft. Länge. 1 ft. entspricht rund 30,5 cm. Sie sollte ein Wurfgewicht von ca. 60 gr. Haben, was dann einer Testkurve von 2 lbs. entspricht. Darunter versteht man die Masse in englischen Pfund (454,5 gr.), die nötig ist die waagerecht gehaltene Rute um 90° zu krümmen. Bei modernen Ruten kann man ein lbs. Testkurve mit ca. 35 gr. Wurfgewicht anrechnen.

Dazu gehört dann eine Rolle, die 200 m einer 30er Schnur fassen sollte. Eine Freilauffunktion ist ratsam, aber nicht zwingend notwendig. Viele erfahrene Karpfenfischer verzichten auch ganz bewusst auf diese Funktion. Dazu später mehr. Diese Rolle füllt man gründlich mit einer 25er bis 30er Schnur.

Die Schnur ist in jedem Fall eine möglichst geschmeidige Monofilschnur. Geflochtene Schnüre haben beim Karpfenfischen keine Vorteile und für einen Anfänger sind sie gänzlich ungeeignet!

2. Die Kleinteile.
Auch hier muss keiner um sein Budget fürchten, es geht mit ganz wenigen Dingen los. Als erstes vergesst das Rod Pod. Das braucht nun wirklich kein Anfänger und es würde ohnehin nur sinnlos Geld verschlingen. Zwei solide, in der Höhe verstellbare Erdspieße, auch Banksticks genannt, tun es allemal! Beinahe das gleiche gilt für den elektrischen Bissanzeiger, obwohl es da auch für kleines Geld sehr ordentliche Modelle gibt. Auch ein Einhängebissanzeiger tut seinen Zweck; Hanger heißen sie im Fachchinesisch.

Das wirklich wichtigste aber sind die letzten Zentimeter. Die Montage (Rig) macht den Kohl fett. Hier benötigt man folgende Dinge:

- Boiliehaken, Marke egal. Ideal sind Modelle mit kurzem Schenkel und leicht nach innen gebogenem Öhr in den Größen 6, 8 und 10. Warum sie so klein sein sollen, erkläre ich später.

- komplette Safety Montagen, am besten kombiniert mit sog. Leadcore. Mit diesen geflochtenen und beschwerten Schnüren erspart man sich die elende Fummelei mit den Rig Tubes, den dünnen Schläuchen, die Verwicklungen mit dem Vorfach verhindern sollen.

- Bleie von 1.5 oz., oder 40 bis 50 gr.. Mehr ist nicht nötig, denn es wird leicht gefischt und wenn auch “Profis” etwas anderes behaupten, bei den angestrebten kurzen Ansitzen mit leichtem Gerät haken sie den Fisch sicher so weit an, dass er nach einem wohldosierten Anhieb sicher hängt.

- einfaches geflochtenes Vorfachmaterial mit einer Tragkraft von 10 bis 20 lbs.

- einen Satz Boilienadeln und einen kleinen Boiliebohrer, fachmännisch Nutdrill genannt.

- Boiliestopper

- eine scharfe Schere mit Mikroverzahnung. Das ist kein unbedingtes Muss, aber mit ihr lassen sich die geflochtenen Vorfächer einfacher und sauberer abschneiden.

Und ganz wichtig: einen soliden und geräumigen Kescher mit einem nicht zu kurzen Stab. Wegen einem zu großen Kescher wurde noch kein Fisch nicht gelandet!

Mehr an Grundausstattung muss nicht sein, bringt auch nicht mehr Fische und spart knappes Geld.

3. Köder und Futter.

Auch hier fange ich die Aufzählung gleich mit einer Verzichtsempfehlung an. Lasst die Boilies im Laden. Sie sind entweder gut und teuer, oder eben das Gegenteil.

Was gefragt ist, sind Hartmais, den es spottbillig im Landhandel gibt, Frolic und wer unbedingt etwas Geld ausgeben will, der besorgt sich Pellets, so etwa mit einem Durchmesser von 15 mm. Das erklärt nun auch, warum ich zu so kleinen Haken rate. Für die Pellets die 8er, für Frolic die 6er und für zwei bis drei Maiskörner die 10er Eisen.

Das sichert auch, dass neben den vereinüblichen Satzkarpfen auch Schleien, Brassen und größere Weißfisch hängen bleiben. Denn darauf kommt es an. Die ersten Festbleiversuche sollen ja von Fängen und nicht von Mißerfolgen begleitet werden!

Gefischt wird dann natürlich der Köder, mit dem man auch füttert. Ein paar Tage mit ein, zwei Händen voll dieser Köder schadet nicht, aber auch wer dazu keine Gelegenheit hat, kann mit einer geringen Menge an Futtergaben einen guten Tag haben. Wichtig ist nicht die Futtermenge, sondern der Platz an dem gefüttert wird. Das sind die Plätze, wo man die Karpfen eh schon weiß, wo man sie springen sieht, oder wo sie gründeln, sprich fressen. Das erkennt man an der besonderen Trübung des Wassers und an den dabei aufsteigenden Gasblasen, die sie dabei vom Grund lösen. Diese Plätze liegen dann auch noch sehr oft quasi direkt vor den eigenen Füßen, man muss sich also auch keinen Arm auskugeln und weit mitten in den See werfen.

Die Experten werden nun sicher milde lächeln, oder zum Spott und wichtigen Aussagen ausholen wollen, aber für sie ist diese kurze Anleitung auch gar nicht geschrieben. Aber ich bin mir sicher, der neugierige Einsteiger findet hier ganz brauchbare Tipps, um in die Materie hineinschnuppern zu können, ohne das er sich finanziell ruiniert! Nachlegen, schwerere Kaliber auffahren und in die Alchemie der Köderherstellung einsteigen kann er dann immer noch, ohne das es viel kostet. Beim Autofahren fängt ja auch keiner mit einem 911er Porsche an, außer das Ding wird von der Oma gesponsert und die will ihn auch noch aus dem Weg haben.


----------



## waldschratnrw (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Endlich mal ein Beitrag der mit dem tackle Wahnsinn Schluss macht. Es MUSS nicht immer DIE geflochtene sein.

B R A V O !


|laola:


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Gut geschrieben, genau wie die Grundangelfiebel. 
Andal du hast das Zeug zum Buchautor, denn du hast Ahnung und schreiben kannst du auch!#r


----------



## Andal (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Danke für die schönen Blumen, aber ich bleibe beim Internet. Ich habe keine Lust, mich mit Lektoren und Verlegern abzuärgern, denen man es nie so richtig Recht machen kann. Und da sich die Sache eh ned wirklich rentiert, schreibe ich es gleich ganz umsonst, vielmehr ohne Entgelt. Es langt mir, wenn es gelesen wird und auch vielleicht noch gefällt und mal einem was bringt und wenn es "nur ein Fisch" ist.


----------



## Tricast (23. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Da hat Rainer (Knispel) ja eine schöne Lawine losgetreten, und das mit Recht. Die Ausführungen von Andreas (Andal) sind schon sehr gelungen und ausführlich und gerade für den Einsteiger ein Muß. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn er auch mal Gast der Stippermesse wäre, was aber 2009 nicht geklappt hat kann ja noch werden.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Knispel (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Heinz hat recht 

Ja Andreas, ich würde Dich auch gene kenenlernen, denn es gibt ja nicht viele, von diesen Englisch - versnobten Typen wie wir.
Doch - die "Classy Cachers" sind auch mit Stand auf der Messe vertreten .... ( ist doch geblieben Heinz - oder ? )


----------



## bacalo (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Herzlichen Dank für diesen Thread,

und besonderen Dank an den Autor#6.


Gruß
Peter


----------



## Matt Hayes (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

#r

Sehr gelungenes Werk #6

Grüße


----------



## angler4711 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Einfach #6


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Daumen Hoch!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*



Dorsch888 schrieb:


> Daumen Hoch!!!!!!!!!!!



Genau#6

Ein schöner Leitfaden für Anfänger.


|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Razer-Jerk (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Unter diesen Vorraussetzungen bekommt man richtig Lust es mal selbst zu versuchen. Wenn man das so überschaubar betreiben kann.....

Beide #6Daumen #6 hoch


----------



## Criss81 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Wow Andal,

ist nen Top Leitfaden für Anfänger und Umsteiger. Hoffe du kommst auch auf die Idee sowas mal für Stippen mit der Kopfrute zu machen. 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## David23 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Was ich einfach so genial finde ist, dass Andal nicht nur ein herrvorragender Autor ist,  sondern er in Punkto altem Angelgerät und Angelmethoden einfach alles weiß...sei es über die MK IV oder die Mitchell 300 bis zur freie Leine mit Kartoffel im Richard Walker Stil!!!!
BRAVO!


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Tja, 

Das ist wie : bei Oma schmecks am besten. 
Aber ist doch ganz einfach, Angler wie Andal und ich haben alle "Köderepochen " durchgemacht und haben schon gefischt, da wurde an 90 % der leute hier im Board noch nicht einmal, im biologischen "Erzeugungssinne" gedacht. 

Man musst nur uns im alten englischen Stil fischenden und manchmal wegen unseres Gerätes von
"Jungstern" belächelten, versnobten Opas fragen ....stimmt´s Andreas ?


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Soisses! :q

Grad wenn man mit einer C'pin wo auftaucht, erntet man oft Blicke, die gehen so zwischen Rat- und Fassungslosigkeit hin und her. "Mei schau, der alte Glatzkopf kann sich ned amal a richtige Rolle leisten!"


----------



## Dart (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*



Andal schrieb:


> Soisses! :q
> 
> Grad wenn man mit einer C'pin wo auftaucht, erntet man oft Blicke, die gehen so zwischen Rat- und Fassungslosigkeit hin und her. "Mei schau, der alte Glatzkopf kann sich ned amal a richtige Rolle leisten!"


Camouflage-Outfit mit ner Perücke in Neonfarben, und die Centrepin mit ein paar Blinkies aufgemotzt, und schon biste der Trendsetter für ne "neue" Technik.:q
By the way, klasse Leitfaden für Einsteiger und schöne Lektüre für Fortgeschrittene.#6
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Knispel (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*



Dart schrieb:


> Camouflage-Outfit mit ner Perücke in Neonfarben, und die Centrepin mit ein paar Blinkies aufgemotzt, und schon biste der Trendsetter für ne "neue" Technik.:q


 
Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen, vorallen wenn man zusätzlich noch ein paar Leutdioden an der guten alten, gesplissten Avon Mark IV anbringt.

Aber lass mal, ich habe beim Fischen statt Camouflage-Outfit lieben meine gute, rund 25 Jahre alte Barbor, aus gewachster Baumwolle an und auf der Glatze eine Balmoral - Kappe aus irischem Tweed ...


----------



## xAlex (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Ich finde die Andal Texte sehr gut. Sehr lesenswert ist auch das Interview bei Barbenfischen und der Fisch und Fang Trotting Artikel. Ich finde sehr gut das die sehr Inhaltsvoll sind und nicht wie Blinkerartikel in 3 Sätzen zusammenzufassen sind. Intressant wären aber noch ein Posenartikel und ein Ruten-Testkurvenartikel vom Andal...

@Andal Ich glaube die meisten halten die Cpin für eine Fliegenrolle....


----------



## David23 (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

@Andal: Wann zum Geier hast du diese Format hinbekommen????? Ich staune.....#r

Also wenn du das auf dem Foto bist, dann hast ja noch ne Motte auf dem Kopf!!!


----------



## Obi Wan (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Super geschrieben ziehe mal den Hut alle achtung das war nicht mal eben so geschrieben und hat bestimmt reichlich Zeit in Anspruch genommen!


----------



## Angel-Suchti (27. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Hi,     |good:   
Ich find diese EINFACHE Beschreibung des Karpfenangeln echt super gerade, weil mein gehbehinderter Angelfreund und ich uns dieses Jahr besonders mit dem Friedfischangeln befassen wollen. Und da er über ein geringes Budget verfügt, finde ich diese simple Einweisung echt nett! #6 |rolleyes


----------



## pandi74 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

link is down


----------



## Professor Tinca (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Was soll das heissen?|kopfkrat
Wenn man den Link anklickt kommt:




*Hier entstehen die Internet-Seiten des Confixx Benutzers*

Die  Domain "www.flussangler.com" wurde gesperrt.



|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Molke-Drink (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Link defekt....!


----------



## Andal (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Ich suche mir mal die CD raus und sehe zu, dass sie vielleicht auch direkt hier im AB eingestellt werden kann.


----------



## Jack2jack (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

ich hatte sofort mnal versucht da ins Forum zu kommen als der Link hier eingestellt wurde aber das war damals auch schon nicht möglich....scheint sich wohl keiner mehr um die Domain zu kümmern....


----------



## kraftian (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Warum ladet ihr das Dokument nicht auf einem 1-Klick-Hoster hoch? Dann muss man sich keine Gedanken mehr um Speicherplatz oder Domains machen.

Die Gefahr besteht dann allerdings, dass sich die Datei unkontrolliert im Internet verbreitet.

Meine Empfehlung wäre der Dienst von sharemole.com. Hier wird die Datei bei bis zu acht Hostern gespeichert.


----------



## Knigge007 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Jo super Beiträge,die Grundfiebel habe ich schon Anfang November im dortigen Forum entdeckt,wirklich Top!


----------



## Knispel (2. März 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Andals Grundangelfibel kann wieder geladen werden, die sind wieder online :
http://www.flussangler.com/Download.htm


----------



## vermesser (12. März 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Sehr gutes Werk...super, kurz und präzise erklärt...#6#6 !


----------



## strawinski (14. März 2010)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

ein brachiales Machwerk von Andal......Sehr schön.....vor allem für Jungangler.....


----------



## Knispel (25. Februar 2012)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Ich hole das einmal wieder nach vorne - ist zuschade, dass es in der Versenkung verschwindet !


----------



## pennfanatic (11. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Ich vermisse unseren andal.....
Lange nichts mehr von ihm gelesen.....!


----------



## thanatos (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*



Andal schrieb:


> Soisses! :q
> 
> Grad wenn man mit einer C'pin wo auftaucht, erntet man oft Blicke, die gehen so zwischen Rat- und Fassungslosigkeit hin und her. "Mei schau, der alte Glatzkopf kann sich ned amal a richtige Rolle leisten!"



Siehste dett haste nu davon 
 Ich könnte auch mit nem Täschchen Kleinkrämpel und ner no Name Rute los ziehen und am See auf meinem Klapphockerchen sitzen #c aber watt solln den die Leute von mich jloben  " is det für´n Assi " ;+
 nee nee denn doch lieber die verchromte Sackkarre sonst
 schlepp ick mir ja dod an det Edelstahlrodpod ,die funk Bissanzeiger ,det bedcher (oder wie Campingliege heißt)und dett ganze unnütze Gerödel  
 Lieber trinke icke Muckefuk bevor ick mich mein Immitsch 
 verjeije .


----------



## Andal (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

#6 #6 #6


----------



## kraftian (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Ich hol das ganze mal wieder nach oben, da ich die Grundangelfibel immer noch klasse finde und leider keinen funktionierenden Link gefunden habe. Daher hier mal nen Link zur Waybackmachine: https://web.archive.org/web/20111115180034/http://www.flussangler.com/Download.htm


----------



## Andal (18. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Hier  ist sie auch zu lesen...

https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/e79225_bc8dc5718ad84da5baa75fbe6c780448.pdf


----------



## koederbader (21. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

lieber andal,

vielen dank, dass du diese broschüre verfasst hast! genau nach solchen kompakten und fachlich fundierten infos halte ich beständig ausschau. das spart mir mühe und verwirrung, die ich habe, wenn ich mir die sachen kleinteilig im netz zusammensuchen muss.

auch wenn das posenfischen im prolog ggü. dem grundangeln doch nich ganz so gut wegkommt: hast du so ein handbuch vielleicht auch für's posenangeln?


----------



## Andal (21. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Für die Posologie habe ich nichts anzubieten. Dazu fische ich zu selten damit - liegt aber einfach an meinen Vorlieben und den Gewässern, die ich befische.

Aber Danke für das Lob! #h


----------



## Eff (21. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Sehr wertvolles Nachschlagewerk! 

Danke fürs erneute Einstellen und danke Andal, der sein Wissen ganz uneigennützig mit uns teilt #6#6


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*

Eigentlich wäre es toll wenn ein haudegen wie Andal ein Buch über watercraft oder, besser noch, knapp 50 Jahre Erfahrung mit Döbeln schreiben würde <3


----------



## Kochtopf (21. März 2018)

*AW: Ein Werk von "unserem" @Andal*



Eff schrieb:


> Sehr wertvolles Nachschlagewerk!
> 
> Danke fürs erneute Einstellen und danke Andal, der sein Wissen ganz uneigennützig mit uns teilt #6#6


Und danke  Fantastic Fishing der das Werk auf seinem Webspace bereitstellt


----------

